# Sage Barista Express Grind Settings



## Bobjack (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi there,

First time post.

I've got the Sage Barista Express and lately I'm finding I have to go coarser and coarser with my grinds if I want to get any flow at all. I just pulled three shots off freshly roasted high quality beansand literally nothing got through (on the last shot I barely tamped at all). I had to adjust the grind to 13(!) with minimal tamping to get it in the sweet spot. Thinking about it I don't think I've ever ground anything below a 10 setting without it rocketing into over extraction levels and not pulling through.

Has anyone got any tips or had a similar issue?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What weight is your dose in the PF?


----------

